# Galt Sportsmens Club



## ArtemisToronto (Jan 2, 2013)

Is that near Cambridge?


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

I think it is ,never been at this club


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

outside of Cambridge. Great place. shot 2 events there, first class people. Can be a tough course at times but that's what we are there for.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

There is a poster up in the range of the Bow Shop... I will try to get one of the guys there to post up the details for us.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jerry Lee "Frozen Finger" Archery Shoot
Galt Sportsmens Club

February 2nd & 3rd
25 3D targets - 12 ring scoring

Refreshments Available (also licensed bar available after shoot has ended)

Registration starts at 9:00am, start when you wish....enjoy course all day

Adults $15.00
16 and Under $8.00
Family $25.00

For more information Contact:

Ed James: 519.740.2054
Martyn Lear: 519.654.9092
[email protected]

www.galtsportsmensclub.com


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

From the website as well...


Galt Sportmens Club is located at:
6542 Gore Road, Puslinch, Ontario Canada
For more information, please send us an email 
at [email protected] or call us 
at 519-621-4104

http://maps.google.ca/maps?saddr=40...&oq=galt+sports&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=14&t=m&z=12


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It's always good fun to shoot there, they are lucky to have such good grounds. Sometimes the target placement is a bit bland but I still love it there.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep... it's an awesome shoot... from the looks of the weather it's going to be a pretty snow-less day as well... I'm thinking I might try for both days this year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Yep... it's an awesome shoot... from the looks of the weather it's going to be a pretty snow-less day as well... I'm thinking I might try for both days this year.


Good idea, perhaps you can hit all the targets between both days  Are you going to try and take my Champions Arrow crown then


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Good idea, perhaps you can hit all the targets between both days  Are you going to try and take my Champions Arrow crown then


I'll try.... I do better at the distance shoot on Sunday... Draw length is an advantage.

I'm not sure however that they'll have the "after events" as they have in past... looks like the format of the shoot is changing since they're advertising 25 3D targets this year... 

I hope Jerry is still coming out to run the 2 end of day events... but we'll see. I may also have to eat my words about the "no snow" comment I made earlier.

Bump for a great shoot!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh... and just in case... Don't forget everyone, the end of day events *require* you to use Cedar arrows!! Bring at least 4 in your quiver... those events are sometimes hard on them.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> I'll try.... I do better at the distance shoot on Sunday... Draw length is an advantage.
> 
> I'm not sure however that they'll have the "after events" as they have in past... looks like the format of the shoot is changing since they're advertising 25 3D targets this year...
> 
> ...


Yep, it looks like the right weather for Jerry's shoot now doesn't it. 
I think he will be there as usual and they are holding the wand shoot and champions arrow.
I have no woodies tuned for my bow so a bunch of old ones will come out. Should make for some interesting arrow flights


----------

